
Impossible to edit your birthday in a Yahoo account - techer
https://forums.yahoo.net/t5/Manage-your-account-settings/Yahoo-Account-How-to-change-birthday/td-p/2574
======
Jaruzel
Aeons ago, when I created a Yahoo account, I was privacy mad, and I
deliberately set a birthday of Jan 1st 1900.

It's caused me no end of problems since - luckily I never use my Yahoo account
for anything anymore, and nor should you.

The sooner we purge Yahoo from the nets the better, imho.

~~~
theonemind
What sort of problems does it cause? I throw around Jan 1st 1900 pretty freely
for entities that have no real business knowing my birthday but want it
anyway, and never had any problems with it

~~~
Jaruzel
I spent about 3 years locked out of my Yahoo account, because I'd forgotten
I'd set my DoB to 01/01/1900, and one of the unlock questions was what's your
DoB. :)

Once i got back in (after suddenly recalling the password!) i tried to change
my DoB so it wouldn't happen again, and found I couldn't.

------
Markoff
only service i use from Yahoo is Flickr for backup of my private photos (i
also do backup to Google photos), any reason to stop doing it? isn't
diversification always better?

~~~
type0
If you are using their "private sharing feature" you need to aware that it
isn't private by any means.

~~~
Markoff
i am not using any sharing feature, just upload them through Flickr app where
they are set as Private by default, not putting them into any album either

